# Midlands Car Care - Revo'd Audi TTRS in Ibis White - CQuartz Finest



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this one for a while - a stunning Ibis White Audi TTRS with some very special touches! I'm a huge TTRS fan after the Dolphin Grey one we detailed early last year and it looks particularly fresh in Ibis. The was also to be my first published CQuartz Finest detail - a truly superb paint coating boasting a 2 year warranty.

The TTRS was booked in for a corrective detail to deal with its paint defects, CQuartz Finest to keep it protected, CarPro DLUX on the wheels, CarPro Fabric and Leather on the interior and an engine bay spruce up. We were also asked to replace various pieces of vinyl and badges to help partly deliver the cosmetic overhaul this TTRS is about to go through - Rotiform wheels and Lamborghini Calipers (in yellow!) to follow...

Some before photos:


DSC06449 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06451 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06453 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06456 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06457 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06461 by RussZS, on Flickr

We started with the wheel area with a high pressure rinse to remove any loose dirt and brake dust:


DSC06463 by RussZS, on Flickr

Due to the delicate nature of these stunning wheels, we opted for Valet Pro's Advanced Neutral Snow Foam, mixed 10:1 with water in a bottle with a foaming spray head - this is a fantastic product for more delicate surfaces:


DSC06464 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheel Woolies were used to delicately remove dirt from the rear of the wheels and the spokes:


DSC06467 by RussZS, on Flickr

Soft Valet Pro brushes were used on the faces and spokes:


DSC06469 by RussZS, on Flickr

Calipers too:


DSC06470 by RussZS, on Flickr

The tyres were degreased with G101 to ensure the new tyre dressing bonded correctly:


DSC06472 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 was also used on the arches along with a larger Wheel Woolie to ensure the painted area which meets the arch isn't damaged by an aggressive brush:


DSC06473 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed:


DSC06476 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, despite no brake dust pitting being evident, we applied IronX to ensure the wheels were free of contamination - this is pH neutral and safe to use on all wheel types:


DSC06478 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very little was removed:


DSC06479 by RussZS, on Flickr

Much better!


DSC06477 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we addressed the more intricate areas with the Valet Pro Snow Foam in the spray bottle mixture and a smaller Valet Pro brush:

Engine bay area:


DSC06480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06483 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06492 by RussZS, on Flickr

After this, the vehicle was foamed using Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam via AutoBrite HD Lance, to begin to break down the dirt and road film present on the cars paintwork and glass:


DSC06499 by RussZS, on Flickr

This solution was also used to cleanse more intricate external areas such as badges:


DSC06502 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06503 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the foam solution was rinsed off and the car was safely hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and a CarPro Wash Mitt:


DSC06505 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06507 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, IronX was applied to the entire car to safely dissolve any fallout contamination present in the clearcoat:


DSC06528 by RussZS, on Flickr

The owner had recently cleansed the car with IronX, but this step was still worthwhile:


DSC06542 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06543 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing again, the tar spots were dealt with using AutoSmart Tardis:


DSC06549 by RussZS, on Flickr

To finish off decontaminating the paintwork, it was clayed:


DSC06551 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06560 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not too much contamination left on the paintwork:


DSC06563 by RussZS, on Flickr

After claying the TTRS was safely dried with an Uber Drying Towel:


DSC06566 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this point we began to remove the various vinyl pieces which we were to replace:


DSC06571 by RussZS, on Flickr

Gently heated with a Dewalt Heat Gun, then carefully removed:


DSC06572 by RussZS, on Flickr

This one too:


DSC06573 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also removed the front number plate and holder:


DSC06574 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06575 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once all removed, we were ready to begin tackling the defects and swirl marks present in the RS's clearcoat. We started off by carefully taping off delicate areas:


DSC06568 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the paintworks thickness was assessed to try and identify any areas which may have seen polishing and/or paintwork previously, which allows us to know to treat these areas potentially in a different way and approach. The car was reading a consistent average of around 210 microns:


DSC06642 by RussZS, on Flickr

Being such a bright white, it was very difficult to capture the defects on camera, but below are a selection of shots from the correction process:

50/50:


DSC06590 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06593 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06596 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06598 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06605 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06620 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06625 by RussZS, on Flickr

The lights were corrected too.

Before:


DSC06645 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06648 by RussZS, on Flickr

After cutting, we refined with Rupes BigFoot with Rupes Diamond Gloss:


DSC06653 by RussZS, on Flickr

We were also tasked with removing the rear Auto Badge and TTRS badge and replacing them with gloss black/yellow versions. The boot was polished around the badges, then the edges of the badges were used to form a border to align the replacement badge. Whilst the badge was off, the area behind the badge was clayed and machined:


DSC06664 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06665 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06680 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the area prep'd for the new badge with Eraser:


DSC06682 by RussZS, on Flickr

then fitted and heated to activate the adhesive:


DSC06683 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also refitted the new yellow Revo logos:


DSC06669 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06670 by RussZS, on Flickr

Blue tape was used for the spacing and squaring of the decals on the door:


DSC06675 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06677 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06679 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

At this point we were ready to begin applying the protection to the paintwork. CarPro's Eraser was used to cleanse the paintwork of any polishing oils to ensure the coating will bond correctly:


DSC06694 by RussZS, on Flickr

The frankly brilliant CQuartz Finest was used on the TTRS - Finest carries a 2 year warranty and provides a very slick and glossy finish to paintwork - certainly my favoured coating from all of those available:


DSC06699 by RussZS, on Flickr

Observing all relevant application precautions, we used the provided 3M mask to prevent any of the coating from being inhaled. The coating was applied with the provided suede cloth and backing:


DSC06707 by RussZS, on Flickr

DLUX was applied to the wheels, after being prep'd with Eraser:


DSC06718 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06720 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06721 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nanolex Ultra was used to protect all exterior glass:


DSC06734 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06735 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06737 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the interior received a deep cleanse - we started with AS Bio Brisk on the mats, with a wet vac:


DSC06711 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06713 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06714 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the mats were protected with CarPro:


DSC06764 by RussZS, on Flickr

and cured with a Heat Gun:


DSC06768 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the pedals:


DSC06723 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax then CarPro on the leather:


DSC06726 by RussZS, on Flickr

Glass Master Pro on the windscreen:


DSC06740 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06742 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06753 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06755 by RussZS, on Flickr

Swissvax Seal Feed was used on the door rubbers:


DSC06759 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06760 by RussZS, on Flickr

Eraser the Opti Seal was then used to protected the grille:


DSC06758 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, after 25 or so hours, we have:


DSC06798 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06783 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06789 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06790 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06842 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06846 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06848 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06860 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06868 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06872 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06876 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06881 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06883 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06898 by RussZS, on Flickr

A big thanks to Tim for trusting me with his stunning TTRS and thanks to you all for reading.

Any comments and feedback most welcomed.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

nice work Russ looks excellent, a nice writeup too.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Russ.


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

top work as per usual, stunning.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic detail and love the vinyl stickers which really finish off the car.

:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good Russ, Done a few Cquartz Finest now and i bloody love the stuff. So glossy!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing level of work, finished shots are a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great work Russ!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Cracking work on a lovely car.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround, saw this on Facebook, looks epic in these pics


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice glossy finish great work again russ


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work carried, really like the finish. Nice write up, :thumb:.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't find the right words...Magnificent


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Once again Russ, beauty in perfection. Great job, love the extra details too! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic results there Russ - would've loved a video of start up and the car pulling out of your unit - that 5 pot is awesome!

With the Finest and DLUX what sort of curing times did you allow before removal?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work Russ


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

The gloss on that Ibis White is the best I have ever seen! :thumb:

Great, great work Russ- a real credit to your hard work. 


Andy


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great attention to detail russ and a top write up.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

forge197 said:


> nice work Russ looks excellent, a nice writeup too.


Thank you 



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work Russ.


Thanks Lee 



slammed172 said:


> top work as per usual, stunning.


Thank you :thumb:



hotwaxxx said:


> Fantastic detail and love the vinyl stickers which really finish off the car.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Dave - hope you're well. Agree on the stickers, will look great when the Lambo brakes are on too.



CleanDetail said:


> Looks good Russ, Done a few Cquartz Finest now and i bloody love the stuff. So glossy!


Cheers Nick - very impressive coating and so easy to use!



StuartyD said:


> Amazing level of work, finished shots are a credit to you :thumb:


Thank you 



Kash-Jnr said:


> Great work Russ!


Thanks Kash



cbred said:


> Cracking work on a lovely car.


Appreciated


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BRUNBERG said:


> Fantastic turnaround, saw this on Facebook, looks epic in these pics


Thank you 



khurum6392 said:


> nice glossy finish great work again russ


Cheers :thumb:



deni2 said:


> Great work carried, really like the finish. Nice write up, :thumb:.


Thanks 



StamGreek said:


> I can't find the right words...Magnificent


Lol, thank you 



JMD. said:


> Once again Russ, beauty in perfection. Great job, love the extra details too! :thumb:


Cheers - quite a few extras on this one which took a surprising amount of time. The owner was delighted though so was worth the effort.



Ns1980 said:


> Fantastic results there Russ - would've loved a video of start up and the car pulling out of your unit - that 5 pot is awesome!
> 
> With the Finest and DLUX what sort of curing times did you allow before removal?


Thanks as always Nick. I'm getting a HD Cam soon so will add video once I know how to use it and they look decent - would be a nice touch definitely and yes the 5 pot sounds brilliant! DLUX was heated slightly and removed after 10 mins. Finest is 3-5 minutes but is quite forgiving I find. Have you tried Finest?



B17BLG said:


> stunning work Russ


Thanks buddy 



CarPro.UK said:


> The gloss on that Ibis White is the best I have ever seen! :thumb:
> 
> Great, great work Russ- a real credit to your hard work.
> 
> Andy


That's quite a compliment Andy - thank you!  Finest enquiries have gone mental since posting some of the pics up, so I hope you're well stocked :doublesho



D.Taylor R26 said:


> great attention to detail russ and a top write up.


Thank you :buffer:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Russ, love all the little sticker/badge mods too! Looks amazing!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Top work again Russ.

If you get 2 years durability from Finest does it means without topping it up with Reload?

How long durability you can get to CQ UK?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say TTRS is a great looking car, looks fantastic with the C Quartz Finest on the white very glossy , what do you see in difference the looks of C Quartz UK and Finest or is it more about the durability of the product , thanks Derek


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly fantastic, its not just white anymore, it gleams!! :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Your work just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunning.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a fantastic result stunning, how can a white car look that good outstanding. 

Thank-you John THt.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.

After seeing this i want my VXR done.

Could you PM me over any prices please?


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks stunning mate. Real nice job.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Russ :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Simply stunning...............the work that is :thumb: your attention to detail (espically the grill) a credit to you & the skills you have,love the carpark shots on these writ-ups

simply brilliant finish


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ I heard the Security guard at the car park you take the cars to do photo shoots got the sack as he spent to long re running the video's with the new detailed cars, can you confirm this Russ


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks as always Nick. I'm getting a HD Cam soon so will add video once I know how to use it and they look decent - would be a nice touch definitely and yes the 5 pot sounds brilliant! DLUX was heated slightly and removed after 10 mins. Finest is 3-5 minutes but is quite forgiving I find. Have you tried Finest?


I've only used CQUK, not Finest. How do they differ in application - appears Finest needs slightly more stingray conditions. Does it leave a superior finish too?

(Let me know if you need any help on the camcorder front)


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:argie::argie:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing level of gloss!


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning work! It's look so "slick" and glossy. 
Lovely car too!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunning, love the work on the interior


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow what a sexy looking car


----------



## |nfected (Mar 15, 2013)

Stunning result and great write-up!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely lovely work my man.

The paint work is dripping wet and the car is a great advert for CQuartz and all it can do.

Certainly looked like a team effort as well and it would not be the same without the Tesco shots.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning Russ, love all the little sticker/badge mods too! Looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Jon 



sm81 said:


> Top work again Russ.
> 
> If you get 2 years durability from Finest does it means without topping it up with Reload?
> 
> How long durability you can get to CQ UK?


Thank you. CQUK I believe is good for 12-18 months depending on mileage and condition. I started putting it on cars 6-7 months ago and they're still beading like day one now, so I'm comfortable that it'll hold up for at least 12 months in UK conditions 



Derekh929 said:


> Have to say TTRS is a great looking car, looks fantastic with the C Quartz Finest on the white very glossy , what do you see in difference the looks of C Quartz UK and Finest or is it more about the durability of the product , thanks Derek


Finest is definitely 'glossier' I'd say Derek and more durable. It's not cheap, but definitely the best coating I've come across so far.



Chrissyronald said:


> Looks amazing


Cheers



MattJ VXR said:


> Truly fantastic, its not just white anymore, it gleams!! :thumb:


Thanks Matt 



ted11 said:


> Your work just keeps getting better and better.


Thank you as always - your words of encouragement have always pushed me further - truly thank you.



s3 rav said:


> Stunning.


Cheers 



Titanium Htail said:


> What a fantastic result stunning, how can a white car look that good outstanding.
> 
> Thank-you John THt.


The combo of the Rupes with the Finest seems to really bring out the gloss!



Dan-SRi said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> After seeing this i want my VXR done.
> 
> Could you PM me over any prices please?


Thanks Dan - PM sent


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nmavs said:


> Looks stunning mate. Real nice job.





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there Russ :thumb:





farley2708 said:


> Simply stunning...............the work that is :thumb: your attention to detail (espically the grill) a credit to you & the skills you have,love the carpark shots on these writ-ups
> 
> simply brilliant finish


Thanks all 



Derekh929 said:


> Russ I heard the Security guard at the car park you take the cars to do photo shoots got the sack as he spent to long re running the video's with the new detailed cars, can you confirm this Russ


This is true 

:lol:



Ns1980 said:


> I've only used CQUK, not Finest. How do they differ in application - appears Finest needs slightly more stingray conditions. Does it leave a superior finish too?
> 
> (Let me know if you need any help on the camcorder front)


I may just go for an NEX7 still Nick as I get an upgraded camera too that way and the video performance looks decent. Finest is just as easy to apply in reality, you just need to be a little more cautious when doing so in terms of wearing the face mask. Simply wipe on, leave for 3-5 mins, then remove with the supplied microsuede.



TopSport+ said:


> :argie::argie:





Wout_RS said:


> Amazing level of gloss!





fotismt said:


> Stunning work! It's look so "slick" and glossy.
> Lovely car too!





octobersown said:


> Stunning, love the work on the interior





DannyMair said:


> Wow what a sexy looking car


Thanks all


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Slumph ....


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Mega work as always Russ!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Glass Master Pro... need to have one of these 

Car looks flipping awesome Russ, nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

snoopin said:


> Glass Master Pro... need to have one of these
> 
> Car looks flipping awesome Russ, nice work


http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/IG-RCT.html :thumb:


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

The MCC show is on a come back!! Stunning work mate as always :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Superb work Russ! Nice to read your writeups again!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great work as usual Russ! 

Excellent shine, gloss to give a superb finish! 

Look forward to some more write ups soon...


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Shouldn't have read this! I'm starting to think I should go for the finest now  lol

Nice looking car, not personally a fan of stickers but it does add to the white


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks stunning Russ, Lambo brakes!! I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic, beautiful car.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/IG-RCT.html :thumb:


Nice one jBirchy


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent work Russ! 
Finest I really like it!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great write up and cracking car :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Stonking car and fantastic work as always Russ!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

That looks absolutely amazing! Nice work


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome detail!! results are fantastic :argie: thanks for posting Russ :thumb:


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

That's is stunning!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow!!! This finish is amazing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## ROSSBR (Apr 9, 2009)

Cracking work, amazing wet dripping finish on white under the car park lighting. Where did you or do know where to get a hold of the boot black gloss Audi rings and TT badges were bought from as they transform the car making a bit different?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice! Gets my :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

wow loving the finish !!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a proper job is that Russ, i especially liked the way you included pics of you actually doing the jobs you describe, gives those of us new to detailing an idea of how certain things are done.
Nice work, stunning finish and a very good right up, you should be proud of yourself fella.

:thumb:


----------



## firebirdrc (Dec 25, 2010)

Russ can you ask Tim the car owner which bulbs he used for the licence plate. Link will be great.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

We'll ask Tim for you, no worries. Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.


----------



## dread (Apr 30, 2010)

That just taught me so much, thoroughly enjoyed reading that.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Another great job from you guys !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

How did I miss this one? Top work Russ! 

Lovely white gloss monster now mate, well done! Lovely pics as usual too! :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice way to spread foam. Very economical:thumb:

By the way: Was that 3M mask P3 classed?
how much finest you used?


----------

